

It's like "Entourage" but in Silicon Valley - fapi1974
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1612118686/the-valley-hackers-founders-and-deals

======
farmerwu
hey, this looks interesting, merits more attention you always find the most
interesting stuff on kicstarter

~~~
fapi1974
Awesome, thanks for the support! I'm dying to do it...though the thread here
didn't get much play. Any suggestions on how I could get the word out more
effectively?

------
fapi1974
Are you there, HN? It's me, Fernando!

~~~
srgseg
I love the idea.

Do you have any clips of other things you've directed?

Wouldn't want it to be like the startup scenes of NCT Software in Birdemic...

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Phsq297Budw#t=19m10s>

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Phsq297Budw#t=31m52s>

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Phsq297Budw#t=10m30s>

~~~
fapi1974
hi srgseg - there is no way in hell I would direct this myself! I'm not a
director. I have friends who are directors who have shown an interest (I think
I mentioned that in the post), but at the fundraising goal I have set I can
have a professional do it right.

------
SlyBriGuy
Great idea.

~~~
fapi1974
Thanks! Need all the help I can get!

